# Is she a Shetland?



## aBreeze (Dec 30, 2005)

We bought Stella in the spring of '04 and since then I havnt known what to call her... is she a Shetland? or is she an oversized B Mini? or a cross? or something completely different?!?!?!?! Shes 6 years old, and 39" tall. Sorry about the picture overload...


















































thanks!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 30, 2005)

Since we don't know anything about her background she would be considered a grade small pony. Shetland and oversize mini both imply known breeding which in this instance isn't the case. I see you are in MN also - where did you get her? Any chance you could track down anything on her? Unfortunatly, there are a lot of grade ponies in Minnesota - not all of them started that way but a lot of the old farmers didn't keep up paperwork.


----------



## aBreeze (Dec 30, 2005)

we got her from a pony dealer that were friends with... but he got her from an auction, so tracking her history down would be near impossible. Theres not a whole lot of breeds that small so really wouldnt have had tocome from Shetlands or Mini's or one of the other few breeds that get under 11hh? Im not very educated on pony breeds... really Im not trying to get her a "breed" but really her type...


----------



## Marion (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't what she is, but she is pretty.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 30, 2005)

I know _exactly_ what she is.

She is a pure bred, TREASURE!!!!!


----------



## EquestraDreams (Dec 30, 2005)

Just wanted to add - Your daughter(?) looks to be a wonderful young horselady! Very nice riding form!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 30, 2005)

id just call her beautiful


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 30, 2005)

She is very pretty.....and looks like she is a wonderful kids horse!!!

She definately is a Treasure!


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Dec 31, 2005)

What a pretty little team! Your little girl and that pony go together like milk and cookies.

I've got to ask, where did you find such a small hackamore?


----------



## Miniv (Dec 31, 2005)

What a beautful little mare! I agree -- a treasure!

As to breeds -- I am guessing she may be a cross between Shetland and Welsh.

MA


----------



## aBreeze (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks everyone! Shes actually my neice and my student. So saying shes got good form just makes me happy! lol, anyways... the hack is actually a horse hack! We just messed with it, shortening here and there, etc... lol just about everything we have is makeshift in some way



Now that I look at those pics... WOW did we have a mess out there... a bagillian halters and leads, tail wrap, buckets all over, brushes all over, hay all over... lead rope hanging since I let Chloe[neice] grab her/tie her up/etc... all well, its done and over with!


----------



## Cronewolf (Jan 2, 2006)

I agree wit Rabbits fizz here she looks a lot like my first pony, who was a Shetland and Chincoteague cross.



rabbitsfizz said:


> I know _exactly_ what she is.  She is a pure bred, TREASURE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wally (Jan 11, 2006)

The pics of her are wonderful.

I have a Pure Island bred Shetland , bred in Foula, they forgot to register him so he isn't in the stud book. But it doesn't matter one bit, as he is a dear boy, came to us wild and untamed, now he is going well in harness and is a dear sweet boy.

100% pure bred sweet-heart, same as yours.


----------



## New_Image (Jan 11, 2006)

Aww I think EVERY little girl and boy needs a pony like this little one



:


----------



## Firefall (Jan 15, 2006)

She is so pretty, I love her head. Ya did well!

Congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## susanne (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow -- she's gorgeous and looks like such a sweetie! Her body language shows that she loves your little niece as much or more than your niece loves her.

I don't know if WCMHR has any shows in the midwest, but they do have a category for 38" horses. I bet your niece would have fun with her in open shows, parades and other events.

What a beautiful pair!


----------



## tazz001 (Jan 24, 2006)

Who cares what she is....she is an absolute doll...just what a young rider needs...a dear sweet pony to teach her the way of horsemanship...they look so happy together

and the pics...overload...no way!! They are priceless!!


----------

